# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  avg hrt test dose per week and arimidex dose per week?

## bladehines

i am currently working with an endocrinologist. i am taking 400mg every sun current test levels are at 1100 (she wants it to be around 1200) on fri when blood is drawn. suppose to start 1mg of arimidex per week for a month then 1 every other week for a month then 1 a month after that.

does this sound right? so far i feel pretty good but moody since i havent been taking arimidex for the last 3 months on cycle. 

thanks to everyone

----------


## ZonaDave

that's alot of T to only get you to 1100! but, everyone is different. i was taking 200mg/week and that put me at 2400.

that adex schedule doesn't sound right. doc's usually prescribe a dose like .25mg-.5mg EOD and adjust depending on blood results and symptoms.

do you know what your E2 was on your last blood draw?

here's a quick and dirty formula for adex dosing:

lets say your E2 is 45 and your current adex dose is .25mg EOD, your new dose to get down to 20 is (45/20 X .25mg = .56mg EOD)

----------


## bladehines

double post sorry

----------


## bladehines

thanks! did they lower your dose to get you lower then 1200?

i am not on arimidex yet will strt this next week. thinking t level will go up. i will see about getting my labs ad see what my estro was

thanks again!

oh yeah question i am 27 if you were in my spot would you cycle on and off 3 months on 6 weeks off to keep fertility good? i want to have kids some time in the next 3-5 years doc said i would only cone off when i wanted kids...... i didnt like that answer much knowing i could be infertil after 2 straight years of test shots.

----------


## marcus300

> i am currently working with an endocrinologist. i am taking 400mg every sun current test levels are at 1100 (she wants it to be around 1200) on fri when blood is drawn. suppose to start 1mg of arimidex per week for a month then 1 every other week for a month then 1 a month after that.
> 
> does this sound right? so far i feel pretty good but moody since i havent been taking arimidex for the last 3 months on cycle. 
> 
> thanks to everyone


Thats a crazy amount of testosterone for HRT, in fact thats a cycle not HRT 400mgs per wk. It will also send your levels sky high and well over 1100, in my experience HRT is normally given at around 100mgs-200mgs per wk depending on your endo and levels.

----------


## Tjohn6231

Im 33, and my natural level was around 320 when I started HRT. I only get 125 mg/week. I blast around 600mg/week for 12-14 weeks (which Im doing now), but I will be going back to my HRT dose after that. Im even thinking of coming off test completely for a little while. I have 2 kids already, and my wife had her tubes tied, so Im not planning anymore kids, but I still dont want to be on test 12 months a year.
I havent made up my mind yet, but I feel that its good to let your body recover sometimes.

----------


## Vettester

Agree completely with Marcus. I don't quite get the doc wanting you at 1200 either, when you're at 1100 already. 1100 is really high as it is when looking at it from a HRT perspective. The Endo I deal with was taken back with me at 895. Usually, it seems that the female doctors are ultra conservative when it comes to TRT. You've apparently got one that is on the other end of the spectrum. 

As Dave mentioned, the Arimidex schedule doesn't look right either. Usually, it's an EOD program with that stuff. I'm surprised a doc would give you that much for 3 months and not cover the AI end of it with you. 

HCG is an option for your fertility concerns. Have you spoke with the doc about something like this?

Good luck!

----------


## bladehines

thanks guys.
starting off my t levels was 434, 200mg a week took it down to 297 by fri when blood was drawn. hence why she took me up to 400mg a week. i am thinking of finding a different doc due to this one not being on the ball when it comes to everything. but for now i guess i will try and do the doses of test and dex for the next 4 weeks and come offfor 6 weeks and take clomid after the first 2 weeks and then start back 400mg and dex straight of the bat so i am not up and down all the time....
also would my levels go up, down or stay the same if i took 200mg sun morn then 200mg thurs evening so the dose is more even though the week? i will talk to her next week and see if she agrees with me coming off for a while.

thanks again

----------


## marcus300

> thanks guys.
> starting off my t levels was 434, 200mg a week took it down to 297 by fri when blood was drawn. hence why she took me up to 400mg a week. i am thinking of finding a different doc due to this one not being on the ball when it comes to everything. but for now i guess i will try and do the doses of test and dex for the next 4 weeks and come offfor 6 weeks and take clomid after the first 2 weeks and then start back 400mg and dex straight of the bat so i am not up and down all the time....
> also would my levels go up, down or stay the same if i took 200mg sun morn then 200mg thurs evening so the dose is more even though the week? i will talk to her next week and see if she agrees with me coming off for a while.
> 
> thanks again


That isnt a hrt dose, your doing a cycle 400mgs per wk is a cycle not replacement for your natural testosterone

----------


## bladehines

ok i get it i am on a cycle not trt or hrt but i am doing as the doc says and my t levels are in normal range for her.

next question.... is there another drug i can take to get the same or similar results as arimidex , like nolvadex , etc...... that cost less mainly. insurance wont pay for arimidex and it around 11 dollars a pill around where i live.

----------


## tboney

aromasin

----------


## bladehines

> aromasin


about the same price.... thanks though.

----------


## nonotone

----

----------


## Vettester

> ok i get it i am on a cycle not trt or hrt but i am doing as the doc says and my t levels are in normal range for her.
> 
> *next question.... is there another drug i can take to get the same or similar results as arimidex*, like nolvadex, etc...... that cost less mainly. insurance wont pay for arimidex and it around 11 dollars a pill around where i live.


You might look at some LiquiDex at AR-R (Red banner at top). Lion will give you an extra 5% off of the published price.

----------


## bladehines

> In theory - 400 mg week of testosterone would for most people sky rocket testosterone levels in serum to very high values, but pharmacogenetics plays a role here. Some people will have much faster metabolism of some molecules, so it is in fact possible for the op to need large doses of test for being able to respond to the treatment. 
> 
> When it comes down to it I do have big problems believing you, first off it is an incredibly small chance that you have such a fast metabolism, second I doubt any doctor would risk you going over the reference range in any case, but then again - why would you lie?..


no reason to lie your right. but her range was 300-1200. you can check online for my SN bladehines. i have a couple of threads here and on S10 forum. i also have a bodyspace profile with picsfrom last year. my metabolisim is VERY high. and weird thing turns out i have and under active thyroid condition and i am now on armor thyroid i take 2 grains a day. thyroid level was 5.01 she has me under 3.0 i think which would have doubled my metabolisim. you can believe me or not. anything you want me to post to prove i am telling the truth i will.....

----------


## bladehines

got scrip for arimidex today took my first dose. next dose sunday after my shot. we will see how eveything goes

----------


## ZonaDave

> thanks! did they lower your dose to get you lower then 1200?
> 
> i am not on arimidex yet will strt this next week. thinking t level will go up. i will see about getting my labs ad see what my estro was
> 
> thanks again!
> 
> oh yeah question i am 27 if you were in my spot would you cycle on and off 3 months on 6 weeks off to keep fertility good? i want to have kids some time in the next 3-5 years doc said i would only cone off when i wanted kids...... i didnt like that answer much knowing i could be infertil after 2 straight years of test shots.


yes, my doc and i agreed on 140mg/week so now i split my shots (70mg 2x/week) and that puts my at 1250. 200mg/week is just too much "for me" over long term.

TRT isn't meant to be cycled. doing that will just mess your hormones up even more.

----------


## zaggahamma

> yes, my doc and i agreed on 140mg/week so now i split my shots (70mg 2x/week) and that puts my at 1250. 200mg/week is just too much over long term.
> 
> [B*]TRT is meant to be cycled. doing that will just mess your hormones up even more.*[/B]


 :Hmmmm:

----------


## ZonaDave

> 


woops, good catch!

----------


## zaggahamma

> woops, good catch!


lol....you take time off right?

so your saying not taking time off will fvck up hormones?

----------


## bladehines

> lol....you take time off right?
> 
> so your saying not taking time off will fvck up hormones?


that is what i think! so i am going to take off after this btl is up. but for how long? 1 month? 6 weeks? what do i need for pct? when do i start taking it?

----------


## ZonaDave

nooooo, i corrected my post.

you "DON'T" cycle TRT. if you know any type 2 diabetics ask them if they cycle insulin .

you can stop TRT but you will revert back to how you felt before you started.

if you truly need hormone replacement then that means your body isn't capable of producing enough T. starting and stopping won't magically jump start your own production.

----------


## bladehines

> nooooo, i corrected my post.
> 
> you "DON'T" cycle TRT. if you know any type 2 diabetics ask them if they cycle insulin .
> 
> you can stop TRT but you will revert back to how you felt before you started.
> 
> if you truly need hormone replacement then that means your body isn't capable of producing enough T. starting and stopping won't magically jump start your own production.


noooo i dont want to jump start mine back, but i know if i keep using i will have no way of having kids later in life. in order for me to keep the "factory" producing down there i need to come off steroids for my body to keep its fuction no matter the test level.

----------


## ZonaDave

> noooo i dont want to jump start mine back, but i know if i keep using i will have no way of having kids later in life. in order for me to keep the "factory" producing down there i need to come off steroids for my body to keep its fuction no matter the test level.


that's not true bro, just add some HCG to your protocol and that will get the boys working.

----------


## bladehines

> that's not true bro, just add some HCG to your protocol and that will get the boys working.


so if i wanted to i could add hcg while i am on cycle and everything would work like its suppose to? i would still want to come off due to health reasons

----------


## ZonaDave

are you on TRT or running a cycle through your endo?

----------


## zaggahamma

> nooooo, i corrected my post.
> 
> you "DON'T" cycle TRT. if you know any type 2 diabetics ask them if they cycle insulin .
> 
> you can stop TRT but you will revert back to how you felt before you started.
> 
> if you truly need hormone replacement then that means your body isn't capable of producing enough T. starting and stopping won't magically jump start your own production.


yeh...thats what i always thought and preached...i had just been reading a few posts where ppl come off for a bit...maybe run a little hcg alone, etc.....

----------


## bladehines

> are you on TRT or running a cycle through your endo?


trt as my doc sees it but i dont think she knows what she is doing with injectables. she works with pellet implants which i opted not to do. but as i see it there is no way i can stay on and keep fertility without hcg 2 times a week. but i am going to make an app. and talk to her

----------


## Vettester

> yeh...thats what i always thought and preached...i had just been reading a few posts where ppl come off for a bit...maybe run a little hcg alone, etc.....


My TRT protocol as follows:

Week 1-12 Test Cyp-200mg/wk
Week 4-12 Anastrolzole .5mg/EOD

Week 13 & 14 off - Cold Turkey
Week 15 & 16 = 10 days on HCG 
I will also be throwing in a 2 week Clen cycle at this time.

The doctor is adamant about giving the body a rest phase and let it try to stimulate LH and help with any atrophy issues. The HCG should help with preventing any crashing, which is never fun. This coming week should be week 10 for me, so I'm closing in with finishing out the Test. Then it will be into the holidays before I jump back on a similar, if not the same program.

----------


## zaggahamma

> My TRT protocol as follows:
> 
> Week 1-12 Test Cyp-200mg/wk
> Week 4-12 Anastrolzole .5mg/EOD
> 
> Week 13 & 14 off - Cold Turkey
> Week 15 & 16 = 10 days on HCG 
> I will also be throwing in a 2 week Clen cycle at this time.
> 
> The doctor is adamant about giving the body a rest phase and let it try to stimulate LH and help with any atrophy issues. The HCG should help with preventing any crashing, which is never fun. This coming week should be week 10 for me, so I'm closing in with finishing out the Test. Then it will be into the holidays before I jump back on a similar, if not the same program.


i like the idea...could you please post up during the off weeks 13-16

----------


## Vettester

JPK, will gladly post during the HCG time. I'm really curious to see how it will effect my routine and progress in the weight room, if any? Although, I plan to treat it somewhat like a cut phase and I'm going to be doubling up a lot on the cardio routine. I'm at 12.5%BF now, and I want to see if this will be an opportunity to knock that down just a little before starting back on test. As long as I don't get the "crash" stuff, I'll be happy. My doc says, "Will be just fine". I'll let you know.

----------


## bladehines

> My TRT protocol as follows:
> 
> Week 1-12 Test Cyp-200mg/wk
> Week 4-12 Anastrolzole .5mg/EOD
> 
> Week 13 & 14 off - Cold Turkey
> Week 15 & 16 = 10 days on HCG 
> I will also be throwing in a 2 week Clen cycle at this time.
> 
> The doctor is adamant about giving the body a rest phase and let it try to stimulate LH and help with any atrophy issues. The HCG should help with preventing any crashing, which is never fun. This coming week should be week 10 for me, so I'm closing in with finishing out the Test. Then it will be into the holidays before I jump back on a similar, if not the same program.


sounds like something i want to do. i will ask the doc and see what she says and also ask about using hcg, its pretty cheap right and how much and often would you take?

----------


## Vettester

> sounds like something i want to do. i will ask the doc and see what she says and also ask about using hcg, its pretty cheap right and how much and often would you take?


I'm real curious what type of response you get since it is a female doctor. Seems the HRT panel here, including myself, hasn't had much luck with the female docs. Especially when looking to stimulate the testicles ... I'll be crossing my fingers for you! As far as my deal, I will do 500IU each day for 10 days straight.

----------


## bladehines

> I'm real curious what type of response you get since it is a female doctor. Seems the HRT panel here, including myself, hasn't had much luck with the female docs. Especially when looking to stimulate the testicles ... I'll be crossing my fingers for you! As far as my deal, I will do 500IU each day for 10 days straight.


well she seems pretty cool to talk to.... really i think anyone could talk to her say they wasnt felling spunky anymore and she would give you just about anything you wanted. but we will see what she says. and if all else fails i will find a new doc (male) and get straighted out how i want. question though? if anyone was just doing a cycle of 400mg a week it would be doing ALOT more then it is doing to me. so if i wanted to do a "normal" dose equivilent to that how much would i have to run? is there anything i could add now to make mine work better? if i had to up my dose to a higher level would the health risks be worst or not since i use it fast?

----------


## zaggahamma

> well she seems pretty cool to talk to.... really i think anyone could talk to her say they wasnt felling spunky anymore and she would give you just about anything you wanted. but we will see what she says. and if all else fails i will find a new doc (male) and get straighted out how i want. question though? if anyone was just doing a cycle of 400mg a week it would be doing ALOT more then it is doing to me. so if i wanted to do a "normal" dose equivilent to that how much would i have to run? is there anything i could add now to make mine work better? if i had to up my dose to a higher level would the health risks be worst or not since i use it fast?


you ARE running 400mg ew....how long have you been running that dose? what are your goals?

----------


## bladehines

> you ARE running 400mg ew....how long have you been running that dose? what are your goals?


200mg was 8 weeks then 400mg 10 total weeks when i finish this last vial. goal was to feel better and accutally have a good sex drive and to enjoy it. but 400mg still isnt doing it?!? i dunno why kind scares me i have the best fiance in the world, we have been together for 5 years my sex drive has always been like this. and in the 5 years i have only had 1 time that i accutally had an orgazim, everytime we have done anything i have just ejaculated. really sucks for me and her, hurt the relationship for the first couple years she thought i didnt love her or want her. but anyway that is the main goal and if i get big in the process that would be nice too.

----------


## zaggahamma

> 200mg was 8 weeks then 400mg 10 total weeks when i finish this last vial. goal was to feel better and accutally have a good sex drive and to enjoy it. but 400mg still isnt doing it?!? i dunno why kind scares me i have the best fiance in the world, we have been together for 5 years my sex drive has always been like this. and in the 5 years i have only had 1 time that i accutally had an orgazim, everytime we have done anything i have just ejaculated. really sucks for me and her, hurt the relationship for the first couple years she thought i didnt love her or want her. but anyway that is the main goal and if i get big in the process that would be nice too.


like stated in several threads....hormones (test, etc.) are not the only factors in determining libido....and 400mg is way plenty anyway...hope you get dialed in bro

----------


## bladehines

> like stated in several threads....hormones (test, etc.) are not the only factors in determining libido....and 400mg is way plenty anyway...hope you get dialed in bro


well she said my hgh level was fine.... well my igf-1 was fine hgh when drawn was .95 what else could help? or be the problem any ideas?

----------


## zaggahamma

> well she said my hgh level was fine.... well my igf-1 was fine hgh when drawn was .95 what else could help? or be the problem any ideas?


of course...phsycological...physical, etc....

----------


## Vettester

> well she said my hgh level was fine.... well my igf-1 was fine hgh when drawn was .95 what else could help? or be the problem any ideas?


Bladehines, a couple of posts ago we were talking about HCG . Did you talk to the doctor about HCG or are you actually just talking about HGH? Sometimes the two get confused, and obviously they're totally different products.

----------


## bladehines

> Bladehines, a couple of posts ago we were talking about HCG. Did you talk to the doctor about HCG or are you actually just talking about HGH? Sometimes the two get confused, and obviously they're totally different products.


i was talking about hcg earlier but i have had friends taking hgh say their sex drive went through the roof while on it.

----------


## NEMESIS RR

I hate to get personal but how do you ejaculate and not orgasim?

----------


## zaggahamma

> I hate to get personal but how do you ejaculate and not orgasim?


that post was confusing to me as well  :Hmmmm: 

blade wanna clear up your one post where you talked about organisms and ejectulating  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## bladehines

there is a difference. say when you jackoff you dont orgasim when you have sex you do.

its a different feeling when i ejaculate i dont feel tingly from head to toe etc...... the one time i orgasimed i felt like that i could barely move when it happened. a buddy of mine feels that way everytime he has sex, but not when he jacksoff. i never thought there was a difference either untill i dd it that one time.

----------


## Vettester

> i was talking about hcg earlier but i have had friends taking hgh say their sex drive went through the roof while on it.


I've heard some real good things about HGH as well. It's just so many darn shots all the time with the stuff, and it's a bit pricey too. However, with that said, I'm also giving serious consideration to giving it a run starting at the first of year.

----------


## bladehines

gotta different question since you guys are answering pretty muck all mine.... what is a good way to keep acne at bay? pretty bad on shoulders and center chest and i am getting more ingron hairs then normal..... weird question i know but it bugs me.

----------


## Vettester

My wife has been putting rubbing alcohol on a cotton swab and applies it my breakout areas. It actually seems to work.

----------


## ZonaDave

i've heard alot of guys say high E2 makes their skin oily which might be part of the problem.

----------


## bladehines

> i've heard alot of guys say high E2 makes their skin oily which might be part of the problem.


could be called fri to get them to call me back with the e2 and they have yet to call me back....

----------


## bladehines

well talk to the head nurse she said it is a good idea for me to come off ifi am concerned about fertility but didnt know a damn thing about coming off. at first she said to come off clean without taking anything but arimidex , i mentioned clomid like the doc had sais before but she didnt have a clue.... so she has to call me back again.....

----------


## zaggahamma

> well talk to the head nurse she said it is a good idea for me to come off ifi am concerned about fertility but didnt know a damn thing about coming off. at first she said to come off clean without taking anything but arimidex, i mentioned clomid like the doc had sais before but she didnt have a clue.... so she has to call me back again.....


if shes the head nurse you'd be better off seeing her in person

----------


## bladehines

> if shes the head nurse you'd be better off seeing her in person


will probably have to. how long should i go off? some say as long as i was on which would be 18 weeks total or 10 weeks if you just count the 400mg weeks since i was running on my own test at the end of each week when i was on the 200mg test.....? i dunno gonna try and see how i feel unless someone tells me different

----------


## zaggahamma

> will probably have to. how long should i go off? some say as long as i was on which would be 18 weeks total or 10 weeks if you just count the 400mg weeks since i was running on my own test at the end of each week when i was on the 200mg test.....? i dunno gonna try and see how i feel unless someone tells me different


dont know bro..i've never considered going off

----------


## bladehines

> dont know bro..i've never considered going off


talked to some buddies they say to wait till i start feeling bad ( 1 week past last shot or longer) then start clomid for 2 weeks straight then off everything for 4 weeks+ . or till you feel normalized.

----------


## bladehines

talked to the doc i am to start taking clomid 200mg a day! that doesnt sound right from what i have been reading. also she said it would take 3-4 months to get me back to a norm....... i guess we will see

----------


## chuckt12345

id talk to a new doc,, your levels started at 400ng normally and then dropped after 200mg/wk of cyp? No endo in there right mind should be prescribing 400mg/wk for TRT/HRT,, and then tellin you to come off like that.
btw 200mg a day of clomid plus coming of that test for that long is gonna make you feel like total shite,, just a heads up

----------


## bladehines

> id talk to a new doc,, your levels started at 400ng normally and then dropped after 200mg/wk of cyp? No endo in there right mind should be prescribing 400mg/wk for TRT/HRT,, and then tellin you to come off like that.
> btw 200mg a day of clomid plus coming of that test for that long is gonna make you feel like total shite,, just a heads up


thanks. i know she is a doc and all but i dont think she knows much about injectables so i am making an app. too bad it will be feb before i can see anyone... so i am gonna do what feels right and go from there..... we will see

----------


## bladehines

day 11 off so far i feel pretty good. lost alot of water weight so far about 3-4 pounds abs showing up nice like before. i feel sat or sunday it will hit me then i will start my clomid i will keep everyone updated

----------


## bladehines

day 13-14 had a bad last couple days my mind is not thinking completly straight and i am getting mad about little things..... sunday will be first day of 100mg of clomid i will run that for 2 weeks then 50mg for 2 weeks while running the arimidex like i have for the past 2 weeks at .25mg per day more updates to come

----------


## bladehines

wed feeling fine energy still alitte down mind doing better. feel about like i did before getting any treatments so maybe i am use to feeling this way. more updates later

----------


## bladehines

almost two weeks up with 100mg clomid a day. last couple days felt down, work? and money issues mainly. gotta keep my head up though so i dont make it worse. tomorrow is gonna be a better day

----------


## bladehines

friday will be my last day of clomid and airimidex. i feel great right now! sex drive still sucks like before taking test, but other then that i feel good! should be able to start back before the end of the year. after friday i have to wait atleast 5 days for the clomid to get out 
of my system. then i should be able to get my blood work done on the 21st.

----------


## zaggahamma

> friday will be my last day of clomid and airimidex. i feel great right now! sex drive still sucks like before taking test, but other then that i feel good! should be able to start back before the end of the year. after friday i have to wait atleast 5 days for the clomid to get out 
> of my system. then i should be able to get my blood work done on the 21st.


sorry bout the libido bro... reminds me of a seinfeld episode where george can get so much done when not being concerned with sex...but kudos on the rest...maybe you can check out what else it might be

----------


## bladehines

thanks man. i think the test is going to do the trick this time. i will be taking airmidex from day 1 nd getting 200mg sunday afternoon, and 200mg thursday morning. so 200mg every 3.5 days.... will prob start back this next week getting blood work done tomorrow.

----------


## redz

Something really isnt right if they are putting you back on 400mg/week.

----------


## ZonaDave

man, that's alot of T! i'm slowly working my way down to 80mg/week (40mg 2x/week) to see how that goes. even that low dose will put my TT around 800 on trough.

----------


## bladehines

like i said blood results takin on friday after 400mg shot on sunday was 1100ng/dl... i am screwed up i know. i will talk to another endo this coming new year and see whats up?!?!?! been looking online at any ideas if anyone else is like me or had the same issues but not luck....

----------


## NEMESIS RR

I would strongly consider doing 100mg 2x a week. I think the spike off that 400mg shot is going to make you feel like crap long term.

----------


## bladehines

i will take in into consideration.... but 200mg a week taken on every sunday i felt big time like crap and my levels were lower at the end of the week then when i started.... soooo i dunno. we will see...

----------


## zaggahamma

> i will take in into consideration.... but 200mg a week taken on every sunday i felt big time like crap and my levels were lower at the end of the week then when i started.... soooo i dunno. we will see...


How many times did you find your levels lower on end of week and be specifice with the level numbers please

----------


## bladehines

well we got my blood done after 8 weeks or 200mg a week ( on every sunday) at the end of the week (friday) my blood was taken. T total level was 297ng/dl..... i dont have my paper work with me to tell anything else(i am at work)

but here is an odd update......
talked to doctors office today, they thought my fiance and i were trying to get pregnet or she wouldnt have taken me off the injections at all! saying if i want to have kids later is life me being on test till then ( being years from now) i would be fine.......
on top of that i will not be on arimidex anymore... she said i should just take chrysin 500mg everyday.....

how fvcked up is this doctor in saying this? and will chrysin work, from what i have read it wont! and how long can i stay on before it does real damage to my fertility?

----------


## zaggahamma

i've read posts saying that hcg will make you fertile again if on hrt for numbers of years but dont know if there is much research/proof to back that....

never heard of chrysin

----------


## bladehines

> i've read posts saying that hcg will make you fertile again if on hrt for numbers of years but dont know if there is much research/proof to back that....
> 
> never heard of chrysin


suppose to be a natural estrogen blocker but from the studies i have read it doesn't work....

----------


## bladehines

ok Big update!!!!!! it's offical my doc, well she is retarded! i told you guys the head nurse was telling me my test level with the 200mg a week put my test at 279.... well it did for me free test.... not my total. my total was 1022ng/dl! so then she prescribed me 400mg a week. after 46 days i got my blood done again my she was right in saying my test was 1100, it was 1124ng/dl. my free was 357! and at this point she notices my estrodiol was 75! and prescribed me arimidex . this time i got my blood done she said my test was 202.... which turns out again my free test is 202, my total is 879, estrodiol 36..... and she still perscribed me 400mg a week since she is is letting nurses do her job she didn't catch the mistakes! i have another doc app. with a different doc.... so we will see what he thinks!
what do you guys think!

----------


## bladehines

also how long should i wait to get my blood drawn after i stop clomid? i waited 11 days is that too soon? by my test level being 879 compared to 434 when i first started

----------


## bladehines

> I would strongly consider doing 100mg 2x a week. I think the spike off that 400mg shot is going to make you feel like crap long term.


considering the new info from me looking at all my blood work. i am going to do 100mg twice a week. sunday afternoon, then thursday morning. along with .5mg of arimidex with each injection day. and increase arimidex before i do my first BB show in aug!
hoping to get to 185 (currently 160 @ 8% bf) then slim down to around 155 for the show.

----------


## ZonaDave

> ok Big update!!!!!! it's offical my doc, well she is retarded! i told you guys the head nurse was telling me my test level with the 200mg a week put my test at 279.... well it did for me free test.... not my total. my total was 1022ng/dl! so then she prescribed me 400mg a week. after 46 days i got my blood done again my she was right in saying my test was 1100, it was 1124ng/dl. my free was 357! and at this point she notices my estrodiol was 75! and prescribed me arimidex . this time i got my blood done she said my test was 202.... which turns out again my free test is 202, my total is 879, estrodiol 36..... and she still perscribed me 400mg a week since she is is letting nurses do her job she didn't catch the mistakes! i have another doc app. with a different doc.... so we will see what he thinks!
> what do you guys think!


that's a pretty good TT level so i'm not sure why she would double your dose. 400mg/week is a cycle, not TRT and that will put you too high. it might seem pretty cool but in reality it causes more damage in the long run.

----------


## bladehines

> that's a pretty good TT level so i'm not sure why she would double your dose. 400mg/week is a cycle, not TRT and that will put you too high. it might seem pretty cool but in reality it causes more damage in the long run.


she didnt even notice my levels were right since she had her nurses doing her job.... but i am taking 100mg sunday and thursday... will start .5mg of arimidex in 2 weeks on every injection day and see what my levels are on everything

----------


## ZonaDave

> she didnt even notice my levels were right since she had her nurses doing her job.... but i am taking 100mg sunday and thursday... will start .5mg of arimidex in 2 weeks on every injection day and see what my levels are on everything


sounds like a good plan. i've been experimenting with adex and find the affects last about 3 days for me too. it's strong stuff so just watch out for symptoms of low E2.

----------


## bladehines

> sounds like a good plan. i've been experimenting with adex and find the affects last about 3 days for me too. it's strong stuff so just watch out for symptoms of low E2.


thanks
what would i look for? when i came off i took .25 every day for 28 days......

----------


## zaggahamma

i've pretty much eliminated adex from my trt...been 2 weeks since taking any since keeping test dose around 100-125 ew...

working great...dont think i'll elevate test ever again...if i want a boost back up in lbm , i'll look into adding nandralone to the mix

----------


## ZonaDave

> thanks
> what would i look for? when i came off i took .25 every day for 28 days......


wow, that's alot of adex.

there are different symptoms of high/low E2 for everyone but most say:

Low E2 = low libido, ED, clicky/sore joints
High E2 = low libido, ED, itchy/sore nipples

what i recently did was started taking .25mg of adex on a monday. a few days later i got night boners back. i got night boners for about 4 days and then they started wearing off so i can pretty much get away with that dose twice a week. when i start losing night boners and getting ED/clicky joints i know i went too low so then i lay off the adex for a few days.

i know some guys that just space out the adex dose to something like every 4-5 days. alittle harder to keep track of but it can be affective. it can be hard to cut those little pills into smaller doses than quarters.

----------


## bladehines

> wow, that's alot of adex.
> 
> there are different symptoms of high/low E2 for everyone but most say:
> 
> Low E2 = low libido, ED, clicky/sore joints
> High E2 = low libido, ED, itchy/sore nipples
> 
> what i recently did was started taking .25mg of adex on a monday. a few days later i got night boners back. i got night boners for about 4 days and then they started wearing off so i can pretty much get away with that dose twice a week. when i start losing night boners and getting ED/clicky joints i know i went too low so then i lay off the adex for a few days.
> 
> i know some guys that just space out the adex dose to something like every 4-5 days. alittle harder to keep track of but it can be affective. it can be hard to cut those little pills into smaller doses than quarters.


so .25 every 4 days or so..... huh. do you think .5 every 3.5 days is too much then cause that would work out better to do .25 every 3.5 days.... would allow me to keep more adex at the end of the month. since i plan on using adex in my pre contest to suck the water out and t make my muscles look harder

----------


## ZonaDave

.5mg of adex is alot but it depends on how your body processes it. chances are if you need that much adex then your T is probably too high and that's why your E2 is too high.

the problem is if your T is too high and it's converting to E2, taking adex will lower your E2 but then your DHT normally goes high. you can take stuff to lower your DHT but you get the point.

----------


## bladehines

doing good so far with the 2 shot at 200mg a week total. no acne and my mood is really good. havent started taking adex yet dont know if i really need it or not? everything feels good so far so i may wait after my next blood test to see where i am at on E2.....also up frm 160 to just over 170 in 4 weeks!

----------


## zaggahamma

sounds good blade...keep us posted

----------


## bladehines

so far everything is good... acne 10 tims better since i am taking 2 shots a week, started taking adex last week will try what doc said 1mg every sunday for a month then 1mg every other week for a month then 1 a month after that.... just to see what happens...

----------


## zaggahamma

glad to hear blade

----------


## Vettester

> so far everything is good... acne 10 tims better since i am taking 2 shots a week, started taking adex last week will try what doc said 1mg every sunday for a month then 1mg every other week for a month then 1 a month after that.... just to see what happens...


Sounds like you've got a good plan to get it dialed in ... Good job!

----------


## bladehines

well i upped my dose to 200mg every sunday and thurs.... i have to get my blood work done at the end of next month and i am afraid my level isnt high enough or she may ask questions about what i have been doing, if my level is too high its ok i will just tell her its due to me being on adex this time since i wasnt last time and just down my dose to what she says

----------


## zaggahamma

> well i upped my dose to 200mg every sunday and thurs.... i have to get my blood work done at the end of next month and i am afraid my level isnt high enough or she may ask questions about what i have been doing, if my level is too high its ok i will just tell her its due to me being on adex this time since i wasnt last time and just down my dose to what she says


u mean 400mg total every week or 200mg total?

----------


## bladehines

> u mean 400mg total every week or 200mg total?


yep 400mg a week, just about to come off. been doing good for the past 6 weeks or so on splitting my dose up. will let you all know how coming off this time is. same procedure as before clomid and adex.

----------


## bladehines

hey guys something weird! last shot of 200mg was on april 8th, waited 2 weeks felt fine so i didnt start taking adex, or clomid. the 6th will be 4 weeks i have been off and i feel fine!?!? could my body be getting use to everything? i dont plan on taking adex or clomid this go round. i start my shots on the june 3rd which would be 2 months off everything. same as i did last time when i was on 400mg once a week for 18 weeks and used clomid and adex.

any ideas why i feel fine let me know?

oh yeah only thing other then splitting my shots up that i did different is i have been taking enzyte for 6 weeks.... dont know if that stuff makes a difference or not? i have been using it for more vascularity, works well!

thanks

----------


## bladehines

changed my mind.... acne has gottin kinda worse so i figure my e2 level is higher then norm will take1mg of adex when i feel i need it... also i am going to wait till july 1st before my next cycle... that will give me 3 months on and 3 off.. my first bodybuilding show will be aug 7th plan on competing at 150-154 pounds, so starting back on july 1st will give me 6 weeks on before the show so i will fill out and lean up more.

----------


## bladehines

soo.... 2 months off... doing fine havent taking any more adex since last time... i have 1 more month to go till i go back on. going to see another endo about my levels and see what they think about my low GH and IGF-1 levels....

----------


## zaggahamma

> soo.... 2 months off... doing fine havent taking any more adex since last time... i have 1 more month to go till i go back on. going to see another endo about my levels and see what they think about my low GH and IGF-1 levels....


that all u got for us is "doin fine" ?????

----------


## Black

> that all u got for us is "doin fine" ?????


I'd like to hear a little more also.

Hey Vette, I re-read through this post from the beginning and noticed your were sort of "cycling" (so to speak) your TRT and then coming off and trying to stimulate your LH levels with HCG only.

Do you still run that? And did the HCG only help bring anything back naturally?

----------


## Vettester

> I'd like to hear a little more also.
> 
> Hey Vette, I re-read through this post from the beginning and noticed your were sort of "cycling" (so to speak) your TRT and then coming off and trying to stimulate your LH levels with HCG only.
> 
> Do you still run that? And did the HCG only help bring anything back naturally?


Good observation. No, I'm not running my program like that anymore. At the first of the year I switched it up and started adding HCG to my weekly routine. My "T" level hit just over 1000 when I did that "blast", but it's a lot of HCG for such a short session. After further research it just made more sense to me to do it this way.

----------


## bladehines

> that all u got for us is "doin fine" ?????


so far... lol just been working out eating a ton! went to the dietician, she worked up a meal plan for me, found out i burn 4500+ cals a day without adding extra for cardio and workouts.... so i am eating 125g of fat a day, 600g of carbs and 225g of protein. been doing cardio every night i work out 5+ days 30min at a time heart rate at 130bpm. the dietician told me i am sitting at 12%bf that includes internal and external fat. i have 9 weeks till my show i need to burn roughly 1% of bodyfat a week til then to be around 4%. we will see... now i am trying to figure out this water thing... before my show. dont really know what to do about dropping water and keeping the size and fullness.

----------


## tazmaniac1

currently my doc is giving me 200 test cyp every wednesday and I am doing hcg 500iu eod for a month and check the boys out then, going to talk later to doc about scripting some anastrozol for gyno which I am doing on my own 1.5mg eod for 2 weeks then determine how the gyno is but so far it has taken care of over 1/2

----------


## zaggahamma

> so far... lol just been working out eating a ton! went to the dietician, she worked up a meal plan for me, found out i burn 4500+ cals a day without adding extra for cardio and workouts.... so i am eating 125g of fat a day, 600g of carbs and 225g of protein. been doing cardio every night i work out 5+ days 30min at a time heart rate at 130bpm. the dietician told me i am sitting at 12%bf that includes internal and external fat. i have 9 weeks till my show i need to burn roughly 1% of bodyfat a week til then to be around 4%. we will see... now i am trying to figure out this water thing... before my show. dont really know what to do about dropping water and keeping the size and fullness.


amazing bro..keep up the good work...be lookin for pics

----------


## Vettester

Hey, whatever happened to Zona Dave? I still think that is one smoking A$S in his Avi. Thank God for Test! :Eatit:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Hey, whatever happened to Zona Dave? I still think that is one smoking A$S in his Avi. Thank God for Test!


i was thinking the same thing as i saw the water beading off dat a$$ oh well just go to the hot ass thread vettester  : Hijack:

----------


## bladehines

just wanted to tell you guys something awesome! got new insurance since i got married through my wifes work.... got to go pick up my test and 4 pills of adex both together cost me 18 bucks! so much better then before test use to be 61 now its 2 bucks, adex was 55 for 4 pills now 16! this is gonna help out my budget a lot! now time to buy more and better food! lol

----------


## Vettester

> just wanted to tell you guys something awesome! got new insurance since i got married through my wifes work.... got to go pick up my test and 4 pills of adex both together cost me 18 bucks! so much better then before test use to be 61 now its 2 bucks, adex was 55 for 4 pills now 16! this is gonna help out my budget a lot! now time to buy more and better food! lol


Good job. You can't beat that deal!

----------


## zaggahamma

> just wanted to tell you guys something awesome! got new insurance since i got married through my wifes work.... got to go pick up my test and 4 pills of adex both together cost me 18 bucks! so much better then before test use to be 61 now its 2 bucks, adex was 55 for 4 pills now 16! this is gonna help out my budget a lot! now time to buy more and better food! lol


u went from cheap to cheapest BIACH

----------


## bladehines

> u went from cheap to cheapest BIACH


yeah i still cant believe it!

----------


## TheBig2na

I'm looking for an HRT doc near McAllen, Texas. If not available could you please refer me to a good source. I want to do things the right way but my source has gone belly up. When I went to my General Practitioner all I got was, at first to workout more, then I got prescribed Prozac. I don't know what else to do, the wife is pissed, my libido is way down and I've been looking into ordering from a site called dianibol.com, even though all posts seem to be negative. 

Please help........., just always had my own source, until now.

----------


## ecsaaron

> That isnt a hrt dose, your doing a cycle 400mgs per wk is a cycle not replacement for your natural testosterone


I do 400 mgs a week and it brings me up to 600 to 750.So the blanket statement as I have said before is a cycle is not right.Everyone is different and there body metabolizes test differently.At 400 mgs a week 52 weeks a year is not a cycle for me.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I do 400 mgs a week and it brings me up to 600 to 750.So the blanket statement as I have said before is a cycle is not right.Everyone is different and there body metabolizes test differently.At 400 mgs a week 52 weeks a year is not a cycle for me.


how many times have you tested blood after pinning 400mg of test and what day after pinning do you draw blood

----------


## bladehines

hey guys small update... i got 4 days tilll my first show, not going to come in as lean as i hoped..i am around 6% or so but since its my first show this is all a learning experience. anyway i was 160 this morning on my scale and will cut all the way down to 154 1/4 or under by saturday. water loading right now been drinking 2.25 gallons a day or more since saturday and will drop to 1 gallon tomorrow of distilled water instead of tap like i have been drinking. then friday will drop to 1/4 of a gallon before 2pm and sip from then on out. also decarbing till fri... eating 80g of carbs since monday and will carb load fri with 400g and eat lots of fatty foods for my last meal fri night and saturday morning... i hope all goes well! wish me luck! thanks all!

----------


## Vettester

Dude, that is so cool! Great job! I know a guy that just went through the same thing a few months ago. In fact, he was right about the same weight class. 6% is crazy, man! Real cool. Good luck ... Let us know how it turns out.

----------


## zaggahamma

best o luck

----------


## bladehines

thanks guys! can't wait to drop the rest of this water weight and get my spray tan done and really be able to see what i look like! this morning i weighed 156.2 so 2lbs too heavy but if i use the bathroom that should take care of more then 2lbs! hopefully!

----------


## bladehines

hey guys good news i won my show! to bad i was the only one in my weight class. but i did learn alot and that was the reason i did it...thanks for all the comments. gotta another show in feb so i am on a mass gain now till then

----------


## zaggahamma

hey bro a wins a win!!!!!! 

kudos!!!!!!!

----------


## Vettester

Agreed ... Just to make it to a point to be show quality is impressive!!!

Blade, let me ask you, how do the rules work with these guys when you're on TRT? I know there are contests that don't check, and then there are the ones that do. Either way, I don't care, it's their program, but I am curious if a person on medically prescribed TRT would be exempt from tests because it's a medical condition? Just curious. Didn't know if you've had to cross this bridge.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Agreed ... Just to make it to a point to be show quality is impressive!!!
> 
> Blade, let me ask you, how do the rules work with these guys when you're on TRT? I know there are contests that don't check, and then there are the ones that do. Either way, I don't care, it's their program, but I am curious if a person on medically prescribed TRT would be exempt from tests because it's a medical condition? Just curious. Didn't know if you've had to cross this bridge.


good question....always wondered if i went to try out for the nfl if i could still play...lmao

----------


## bladehines

well either way it is illegal... most shows say they can test but never will, except the natural shows they test for sure

----------


## bladehines

hey guys went to the doc today, found out she dont know shit about injections.... that was her exact words... nice!....... so i have been taking 400mg a week up to 450mg, and using adex once a month, my test was 1500+++, and estro was 88... i told her i still feel tired, no energy, i want to sleep all day.... she said she doesnt know why, i should feel great other then the slightly high estro... so she cut my dose down to 300 a week, adex once a week, and HCG for test atrophy..... i was hinting i thought it was hgh related, and i had been gaining body fat, app 4% over thee past year since i have been on test, and the only test she did for HGH was igf-1 which doesnt rule out gh deficiency... what do you guys think? i am looking for a new doc

----------


## warchild

> hey guys went to the doc today, found out she dont know shit about injections.... that was her exact words... nice!....... so i have been taking 400mg a week up to 450mg, and using adex once a month, my test was 1500+++, and estro was 88... i told her i still feel tired, no energy, i want to sleep all day.... she said she doesnt know why, i should feel great other then the slightly high estro... so she cut my dose down to 300 a week, adex once a week, and HCG for test atrophy..... i was hinting i thought it was hgh related, and i had been gaining body fat, app 4% over thee past year since i have been on test, and the only test she did for HGH was igf-1 which doesnt rule out gh deficiency... what do you guys think? i am looking for a new doc


adex once a month? more lke 2x weekly. 450mgs, i wish my doc would give me that

----------


## zaggahamma

sounds like u got a doc u can tell what to do...so just keep an eye on blood work...up that arimidex like warchild said and get your estro down some

----------


## Vettester

Wow!! That's a lot of compound! Sure hope you're tracking your CBC's and other stats. It makes total sense to me that you're not feeling right.

----------


## bladehines

can someone delete this thread thanks!!?!?!?!?!!?

----------


## zaggahamma

> can someone delete this thread thanks!!?!?!?!?!!?


y, nobody know who u r do they?

----------

